# Wago 750-8202 Fehler 3125



## MatheiSt (2 November 2015)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe derzeit eine Wago 750-8202 in meiner HW-Config angelegt und nach dem einfügen der Lib BUILDING_HVAC_03_D kommt sobald ich das Projekt übersetze der Fehler 3125: Ausdruck zu komplex. Benutzen sie Zwischenergebnisse.
In der Zielsystemeinstellung wurde folgende HW Ausgewählt : WAGO_750-8202_(FW03-...) mit einer 750-880 funktioniert dies allerdings ohne Probleme.
Vielleicht hatte ja von euch schon mal dieses Problem und kann mir hierbei weiterhelfen da ich leider im Forum nicht wirklich einen passenden Beitrag gefunden habe.

DANKE!


----------



## mg0815 (2 November 2015)

den Artikel gib es schon ... siehe im Forum


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (4 November 2015)

Hallo MatheiSt,

du findest die Diskussion zu dem Thema in folgendem Beitrag.

http://www.sps-forum.de/wago/75951-bei-750-8202-und-der-oscat-lib-kommt-der-fehler-3150-a.html


----------

